# Tortoise vs Dog hehehehe



## Rambo (Feb 12, 2013)

this made my day hahahahaha
http://scrapes.tumblr.com/post/42887694033/swdyw-im-truly-lauging-at-this-ahhhhh


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol. Did the tort bite the puppy's tongue?


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 12, 2013)

OMG!!!! He could of pulled the pups tongue
right off!!!That is terrible!!!!!! .......sorry,
I didn't like that


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Feb 12, 2013)

That's not too funny. It looked like it was pulling on the tongue and could probably rip it off. The puppy would most likely thrash around and rip its own tongue out if the tort had a strong enough grip. I'm sorry I just don't find this funny.


----------



## lisa127 (Feb 12, 2013)

After reading the comments I didn't even bother watching. All I can say is what are the owners of the pup thinking, allowing that?


----------



## TortyTom (Feb 12, 2013)

Ouch! Poor puppy... Yeah I was not amused!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Feb 12, 2013)

Poor puppy!


----------



## animalfreak (Feb 12, 2013)

Awe! Adorable puppy I mean the puppy did it but that really could've ended badly...


----------



## jessrich87 (Feb 12, 2013)

This happened to my dog with a red eared slider from outside, not a good experience for any of us and his poor tongue was bleeding. I didn't watch the video, just assuming from the comments that the tort but the dogs tongue.


----------



## wellington (Feb 12, 2013)

I thought it was cute at first. Until I seen the poor pups tongue being stretched out. I sure hope the poor puppy was okay.


----------



## R114 (Feb 13, 2013)

This is from a TV show. The crazy guy just keeps dozens of animals on one table while he tries to teach us how to properly care for them. A good reminder to be wary of where you get your information on pets. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bUbauza6-8


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Feb 13, 2013)

Animal abuse! I already flagged the YouTube for it, I suggest you do the same. This video made my stomach sick, it is very painful to watch. This TV show should be shut down and possibly even criminal charges made for animal abuse.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Feb 13, 2013)

R114 said:


> This is from a TV show. The crazy guy just keeps dozens of animals on one table while he tries to teach us how to properly care for them. A good reminder to be wary of where you get your information on pets.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bUbauza6-8



Oh my gosh! What happened at the end? That cry was sooo sad! He said "ferret on the floor" like it was nothing. So sad. I'd like to pop that guy in the head. Maybe get the gears in his head moving, if he has any.


----------



## TortyTom (Feb 13, 2013)

mattgrizzlybear said:


> R114 said:
> 
> 
> > This is from a TV show. The crazy guy just keeps dozens of animals on one table while he tries to teach us how to properly care for them. A good reminder to be wary of where you get your information on pets.
> ...



I just watched this video and this guy is an Idiot and should not be alloyed around animals.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah, how is this guy allowed to do this stuff with animals? His show should be off the air.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Feb 15, 2013)

omg this man should be jailed,don't know what was happening to that poor puppy at the end,and at 1.20 when the white bird is swinging the small green bird


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 15, 2013)

I could have spent my whole life not having seen that video... but now I have and it's basically ruined my whole day.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 15, 2013)

Rambo said:


> this made my day hahahahaha
> http://scrapes.tumblr.com/post/42887694033/swdyw-im-truly-lauging-at-this-ahhhhh


WTF?! Thats horrible! 




R114 said:


> This is from a TV show. The crazy guy just keeps dozens of animals on one table while he tries to teach us how to properly care for them. A good reminder to be wary of where you get your information on pets.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bUbauza6-8



This guys an idiot.


----------



## ustwoandthekids (Feb 15, 2013)

That's sick poor animals


----------



## animalfreak (Feb 15, 2013)

That was horrible!!! I feel do bad fur the animals OMG! Unbelievable I really didn't like tht. Not funny. The animals t hurt n he doesn't care!! The bird dangling and the puppy at the end really got to me.


----------



## MaggieofNarnia (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh. My. Gosh. You NEVER EVER EVER keep ferrets and birds in the same room. They are natural enemies. We have three parrots and four ferrets and have to work to keep them separated. One little slip up nearly cost us our African Grey one night. 
Also, his ferret treatment is very outdated. When they bite, you must them attribute it with something bad. I usually scruff their necks and that has worked fine for the one baby we had. 
Putting a crazy dog and a kitten together is not good. The kitten's bad experience will not make it like dogs and will probably adversely effect it. 
The monkey? Seriously? For the last time, THEY SHOULD NOT BE PETS. 
I am getting my degree to put people like him in jail..
None of those animals should have been put together and was more stressful than anything and is horrible for the animals. 

Okay. I am done.


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG!!!! SOme people should not be allowed any where near animals!!! the number of incidents in that one video are disgusting at best...crowding all those babies onto that table dumb..having dogs cats birds monkies ferrats torts birds fish and so on and so on all together!! DUh!!! This guy is an idiot!!! and Bravo should be ashamed of themselves for allowing this guy to make such a catastrophy under theor name!!!


----------



## MaggieofNarnia (Feb 16, 2013)

Eloise said:


> OMG!!!! SOme people should not be allowed any where near animals!!! the number of incidents in that one video are disgusting at best...crowding all those babies onto that table dumb..having dogs cats birds monkies ferrats torts birds fish and so on and so on all together!! DUh!!! This guy is an idiot!!! and Bravo should be ashamed of themselves for allowing this guy to make such a catastrophy under theor name!!!



Sadly money probably plays a big role as to why this man is allowed to air this show/infomercial. I spent years in the race horse industry and learned just how far people will go for money and sadly the animals well-being tends to be put on the back burner. It's sad and horrifying and reflects the mindset of human nature all too well.


----------



## R114 (Feb 16, 2013)

Marc Morrone (born 1960 in Bronx, New York) is an American animal dealer and breeder and host of The Pet Shop with Marc Morrone for Mag Rack.

He also hosted Petkeeping with Marc Morrone, a television program produced by Martha Stewart Living Omnimedia, which originally ended its run on September 17, 2006, although several stations throughout the country continue to air old episodes to meet their E/I requirements. It is now back in production on the Hallmark Channel. He currently lives with his wife and many pets.

Here's all the "many pets" he keeps together-

Aouda, a kookaburra
Adam and Eve, corn snakes
Bananas, an Albino Burmese python
Bubbles and Squeak, prairie dogs
Chaunticleer, a rooster
Chicken little, a Chicken
Dante, a raven
Darwin, an African Grey parrot
Einstein, a Screech Owl
Goofy, a Goffin's Cockatoo
Go Go, a Black-headed Parrot
Harry, a scarlet macaw
Harvey, a Flemish giant rabbit
Mel and Seymour Goldstein, guinea pigs
Mercedes,a Cat 
Murphy, a mixed breed dog
Nelson,a Red-eared slider
Prunella, an agouti
Remus ,a Hyacinth Macaw
Splash, a ferret
Sebastian, a Victoria Crowned Pigeon
Shelby, a Duck
Tyler, a Red Headed Finch
Tigo, a cockatiel
The Three Musketeers, four chinchillas.
Walter, a pigeon
Dixie - dachshund
Piper - pug
Pamella,a Red-eared slider

He also owns a giant pet store. Crazy.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 16, 2013)

R114 said:


> Marc Morrone (born 1960 in Bronx, New York) is an American animal dealer and breeder and host of The Pet Shop with Marc Morrone for Mag Rack.
> 
> He also hosted Petkeeping with Marc Morrone, a television program produced by Martha Stewart Living Omnimedia, which originally ended its run on September 17, 2006, although several stations throughout the country continue to air old episodes to meet their E/I requirements. It is now back in production on the Hallmark Channel. He currently lives with his wife and many pets.
> 
> ...



I hope he at least keeps them separated in his home...


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 16, 2013)

mctlong said:


> R114 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc Morrone (born 1960 in Bronx, New York) is an American animal dealer and breeder and host of The Pet Shop with Marc Morrone for Mag Rack.
> ...




DOUBTFUL!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE A REAL DUMB A**!!!!!


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 16, 2013)

Every day, every way, my breath is taken away by how people will treat animals, and what they will think is funny. The sheer amount of people in this world that mistreat and abuse animals, AND get away with it, is just shocking. This is yet another example .
Not just the tort-and-tongue thing, just the guy in general....


----------



## gieseygirly (Feb 16, 2013)

Looks like some idiot who knows nothing about puppies OR tortoises. This makes me ANGRY. That pup didn't deserve that, nor did the tort.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Feb 16, 2013)

I think what makes me more angry in the video someone else posted is that several of the comments below read something similar to "I would have just chopped the turtle's head off to save that poor puppy"...

Makes my blood curdle


----------

